# Looking for land in Middle GA or Northeast GA



## gsfowler (Feb 27, 2017)

I am looking for a lease somewhere in middle GA within 2 hours of Upson or Pike counties.  Also interested in any leases near Franklin/Hart counties.  Not looking for a club just land to lease.  Please PM me if you have anything or know of anyone with land.


----------



## toxiegivens (Mar 8, 2017)

*Interested in this?*

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=894006


----------



## gsfowler (Mar 9, 2017)

Looking for something with more water (river frontage, swamp, beaver pond etc.)  Thanks though.


----------

